# orchardgrass, timothy



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

when is the best time to plant orchard grass, timothy, and or alfalfa


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

DS, I plant all of those in late summer or early fall in Va. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I second fall planting....especially grasses....but sometimes with Alfalfa, spring is better if your area is subject to sclerotina which tends to destroy fall seeded alfalfa....especially if its a wet fall and winter. We do have sclerotina here in East Tennessee, I am not familiar with how it affects your part of KY.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I like Alfalfa for a fall planting so then you will get a full crop the next year and not have to deal with as many weeds. I always have planted grass in the spring. Never tried fall. I would be afraid that it wouldn't grow enough before the freeze starts.


----------



## D.S. Farms (Feb 23, 2010)

thank you all very much, im wanting to plant alfalfa, timothy mix this late sumer, but with the drought im concerned on the timing. i need to plant somethin now to try to get a late cutting of hay, but i dont have a conditioner to cut somethin steamy


----------



## astropilot (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm also in Kentucky (Louisville) we say that if you sow the seed in the fall before Oct. 15 you should be fine. I have sowed as late as nov 1 and got great stands. The trick is to have everything ready and waiting plowed, disced, and cultipacked, so you roll in with the Brillion seeder and go. Another key factor is soil temp. it needs to be at least 60 degrees. Here is the sitehttp://www.nws.noaa.gov/view/validProds.php?prod=AGO&node=KLMK it gives soil temp across Kentucky. Lastly, make sure of soil moisture and moisture (rain) will fall after sowing. You should see 10-14 days plants coming up. Good Luck. Mark

PS remember not to get the seed to deep nothing less than a 1/4 of and inch. Many times seed gets to deep.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I've had my best success frost seeding grasses in late February, second best success Aug 15th to Sept 1st. Spring seedings in my area, near St Louis, haven't faired too well---they don't seem to get a good enough start befor summer dry up.

Ralph


----------

